# How to become 2 inches taller without surgery(real height)



## dwohh (Feb 4, 2022)

You pull your ankles/foot with ankle straps in a manor that you feel a stretch on your lower back, you do this while sleeping


you should exercise and supplement glucosamine/chondrotin sulphate

in 3-4 months you should be able to gain 5cm

this increases water/nutrient content in the spine and the supplements/exercise creates proteoglycans which retain the water in the spine because they are hydrophillic

there is a lot more to this(like mistakes etc) but idgaf about explaining it go experiment and research yourself

edit: to clarify many people hagve gotten results with this, so its not speculative


----------



## dwohh (Feb 4, 2022)

this would prevent back pain in the future since its building disc cartiliage

something like this would give another 4-5cm of height so in total 9-10cm if not more of real + percived height is possible without life threatening/finanfcial threatening surgery


----------



## Scammer (Feb 4, 2022)

*Kill your self u subhuman dog




*


----------



## dwohh (Feb 4, 2022)

this is prolly the only worthwhile thread ever on this shit rest is injectingp lastic into ur lips to get chad to gfuk u


----------



## dwohh (Feb 4, 2022)

Scammer said:


> *Kill your self u subhuman dog
> 
> View attachment 1523951
> *


*INDEED MORROOKO WE ARE DARK TRIAD INDEED SWEDEN BBC INDEEED MY DARK TRIAD BROTHER*


----------



## Scammer (Feb 4, 2022)

dwohh said:


> *INDEED MORROOKO WE ARE DARK TRIAD INDEED SWEDEN BBC INDEEED MY DARK TRIAD BROTHER*


*U missed my bullying so u came back and made more dumb threads *


----------



## dwohh (Feb 4, 2022)

Scammer said:


> *U missed my bullying so u came back and made more dumb threads *


bbbbbbc moroko


----------



## Amexmaxx (Feb 4, 2022)

dwohh said:


> this is prolly the only worthwhile thread ever on this shit rest is injectingp lastic into ur lips to get chad to gfuk u
> View attachment 1523953


Where to cop those ankle things??


----------



## dwohh (Feb 4, 2022)

Amexmaxx said:


> Where to cop those ankle things??


exact one used by the guy who took that photo(he got 5cm)


----------



## Amexmaxx (Feb 4, 2022)

dwohh said:


> exact one used by the guy who took that photo(he got 5cm)



What guy? Gotta link?


----------



## dwohh (Feb 4, 2022)

Amexmaxx said:


> What guy? Gotta link?


sent link to amazon

the guy goes by franco


----------



## copemaxxeer (Feb 5, 2022)

Is this thread for real?


----------



## metagross (Feb 5, 2022)

Have you tried this yourself OP?


----------



## Bitchwhipper2 (Feb 5, 2022)

Report back in 2 months with proof


----------



## Hypno (Feb 5, 2022)

I gained 1cm each day by roping..try it


----------



## dwohh (Feb 5, 2022)

copemaxxeer said:


> Is this thread for real?


yes


metagross said:


> Have you tried this yourself OP?


no but i talked to many who have


Bitchwhipper2 said:


> Report back in 2 months with proof


why would i have to try it when others have tried it

list of people who tried, with names censored

- 5cm - 5 minutes stretch before and after bed while doing sleep stretch for 4 months.
(this is the guy in the photo above if you scroll up)

- 5cm - sleep stretch + glucosamine

- 3.5cm - 21 years old

- 1.5cm - 22 years old - didnt do it regulary

3.3 cm over 20

- 5 cm - 23cm - stopped growing and took glucosamine


----------



## YouLiveForYourself (Feb 5, 2022)

Main issue is if it's temporary or not


----------



## dwohh (Feb 5, 2022)

YouLiveForYourself said:


> Main issue is if it's temporary or not


legitimate concern although so far no one has lost height, but lets say in like 10 years maybe it will be lost to some degree? i dont think so but we cant say since this method is new enough to not have long term results although still has been around long enough to have height results 

now people have gained 5cm in 3-4 years of inversion(hanging upside down) and supplementing and exercising, thios is a less efficent way of what this method is

this guy who did this has lost 0 of this height and he was very inconsitent so that should mean in the span 3-4 years maybe it wont be lost?


----------



## alriodai (Feb 5, 2022)

I heard 051 Maneski killed Richie Jerk. Fuck that backdoor shit tbh


----------



## dwohh (Feb 5, 2022)

alriodai said:


> I heard 051 Maneski killed Richie Jerk. Fuck that backdoor shit tbh


MELLYWAY JERKPACK IN DA AIR 🤟🏾🐍


----------



## Bitchwhipper2 (Feb 5, 2022)

dwohh said:


> with names censored







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## alriodai (Feb 5, 2022)

dwohh said:


> MELLYWAY JERKPACK IN DA AIR 🤟🏾🐍


Fuck Em Snakes lmao. 051 a bunch of kids from kenwood JFL. Melly was their only respected mf doing allat. Real killa. Rest sum internet goofies

Thats y they been getting stretched by THF46


----------



## dwohh (Feb 5, 2022)

Bitchwhipper2 said:


> View attachment 1524173


its as legitimate with names with/without i could make this list up any scenario

any "height gain" result can be made up unless its like a xray of clearly the same leg

its very easy to make fake height results so at some point you have to believe that im not bullshitijng you, since there is no product to sell and i have a coherent explantion why it works


----------



## dwohh (Feb 5, 2022)

alriodai said:


> Fuck Em Snakes lmao. 051 a bunch of kids from kenwood JFL. Melly was their only respected mf doing allat. Real killa. Rest sum internet goofies
> 
> Thats y they been getting stretched by THF46


ask bob o who been up on da score 🤫 🥷


----------



## alriodai (Feb 5, 2022)

dwohh said:


> ask bob o who been up on da score 🤫 🥷


Lmao 46 been up 4-0 on 051 till 2015 when Melly did that shit to Chino n Raheem. 46 like 7-3 win’ing TO em mfs


----------



## dwohh (Feb 5, 2022)

alriodai said:


> Lmao 46 been up 4-0 on 051 till 2015 when Melly did that shit to Chino n Raheem. 46 like 7-3 win’ing TO em mfs


you forgetting whole lotta dudes who got dropped 😭 

where dat quint where dat tony where dat trayvon 🥷


----------



## alriodai (Feb 5, 2022)

dwohh said:


> you forgetting whole lotta dudes who got dropped 😭
> 
> where dat quint where dat tony where dat trayvon 🥷


Quint was TouchMoney work
Tony was just an affilliate
Trayvon was 757 work

051 only did Chino Raheem Bobo


----------



## dwohh (Feb 5, 2022)

alriodai said:


> Quint was TouchMoney work
> Tony was just an affilliate
> Trayvon was 757 work
> 
> 051 only did Chino Raheem Bobo


internet niggas be 12 👮‍♂️


----------



## metagross (Feb 5, 2022)

I still don't understand the instructions. What stretching exactly are you supposed to do, etc.?


----------



## dwohh (Feb 5, 2022)

metagross said:


> I still don't understand the instructions. What stretching exactly are you supposed to do, etc.?


there are no stretching exercise you are stretching yourself with ankle straps while you sleep as shown in photo above


----------



## zap (Feb 5, 2022)

This is similar to russian guy's method for growing taller where you tie ankle straps then put more resistance bands under your armpits on the other side. I don't take glucosamine and still gained 0.5-0.75 inches in like 5 weeks


----------



## dwohh (Feb 5, 2022)

zap said:


> This is similar to russian guy's method for growing taller where you tie ankle straps then put more resistance bands under your armpits on the other side. I don't take glucosamine and still gained 0.5-0.75 inches in like 5 weeks


yea this is like the same thing but i dont know that armpit rope is necessary but something like this would be ideal





see how he has those around his arnouts that keep him there and a belt around his pelvis? this is how professional traciton is done for back pain

we are trying to recreate this while sleeping and while it being comfterable 



many ppl havegained without glucosamine but i think most people have exercised or glucosamine

its a safe bet to supplement glucosamine/chondrotin sulphate while exercising since that would be creating hormones and causing proteoglycan synthesis etc



i am happy to hear that it worked for you, because this method really works all it is, doing a makeshift traction table and doing it 8 hours of day


----------



## dwohh (Feb 5, 2022)

btw when ppl are in space they get height then lose it, thats because they lose proteoglycans in space

supplementation of glucosamine/chondrotin sulphate and exercise increases proteoglycans which maintain the water gained from the stretch


----------



## dwohh (Feb 5, 2022)

also your rate of growth aligns with the growth of others who had results


----------



## FreakkForLife (Feb 5, 2022)

Thnx mate 
I grew 2.5 inches in 3-4 motnhs and still Growing with my own method.








Full guide about how i grew 2.5 inches in 3-4 months(Spinecels and torsocels GTFIH)


So,good day,buddy boyos I have made my spinemaxxing-heightmaxxing guide. Sorry for the bad alignment,format and typos. This is the first time i have made something like this,I dont know how people make their guides attractive and clean. Also its very long and big because i have put some extra...




looksmax.org






dwohh said:


> *INDEED MORROOKO WE ARE DARK TRIAD INDEED SWEDEN BBC INDEEED MY DARK TRIAD BROTHER*


----------



## dwohh (Feb 5, 2022)

FreakkForLife said:


> Thnx mate
> I grew 2.5 inches in 3-4 motnhs and still Growing with my own method.
> 
> 
> ...


that is impressive results, the people i spoke to who done this method gained around 5cm, although they could have gained more they just stopped 

can you give me a tldr? i skimmed through your thread and it seems like it was some sort of stretching thing for the spine


in my opinion i think the method in this thread should be the best if optimized, since it requires low effort and can be done for 8 hours

inversion and stretching is good but 8 hours of uninterrupted stretching is powerful


----------



## zap (Feb 5, 2022)

I think it's important to consider whether the height is gained the joints/spine or true bone length like say your legs. Glucosamine by itself will make you a bit taller. But once you stop taking it the thickened cartilage or whatever will go back to their original size. But I mentioned I grew taller without it so I'm hoping it's actually the bone getting longer as a result of the stress placed on the entire skeletal frame in both directions. Like a second growth spurt even though bones are "fused". Russian guy also mentioned his feet got bigger which shouldn't make any sense if it was just a bit of height gained through spine stretching


----------



## dwohh (Feb 5, 2022)

zap said:


> I think it's important to consider whether the height is gained the joints/spine or true bone length like say your legs. Glucosamine by itself will make you a bit taller. But once you stop taking it the thickened cartilage or whatever will go back to their original size. But I mentioned I grew taller without it so I'm hoping it's actually the bone getting longer as a result of the stress placed on the entire skeletal frame in both directions. Like a second growth spurt even though bones are "fused". Russian guy also mentioned his feet got bigger which shouldn't make any sense if it was just a bit of height gained through spine stretching


its not your bone no way

currently some bio chemist and another guy have gotten around 2cm, from a method that requires 100kg of force on the leg which should be bone(plastic deformation or cartiliage)

but the truth is that bone is as strong as stainless steel and it will not get elongated from this standard method

your growth rate indicates you grew in the same way as the others grew, which would mean in the spine or perhaps in the knee/leg cartiliage partly


----------



## PURE ARYAN GENETICS (Feb 5, 2022)

this shit again


----------



## dwohh (Feb 5, 2022)

PURE ARYAN GENETICS said:


> this shit again


make a claim against it or dont speak


----------



## thereallegend (Feb 5, 2022)

dwohh said:


> this is prolly the only worthwhile thread ever on this shit rest is injectingp lastic into ur lips to get chad to gfuk u
> View attachment 1523953


Is the effect similar to hanging?


----------



## Deleted member 17308 (Feb 5, 2022)

All those snake oil bullshit solutions to increase height are a comedy goldmine, thanks god I'm 186 cm


----------



## zap (Feb 5, 2022)

thereallegend said:


> Is the effect similar to hanging?


Not unless you can hang for 8 hours a day/while you sleep


----------



## Soalian (Feb 5, 2022)

dwohh said:


> You pull your ankles/foot with ankle straps in a manor that you feel a stretch on your lower back, you do this while sleeping
> 
> 
> you should exercise and supplement glucosamine/chondrotin sulphate
> ...


OP what do you think about gravity boots (and hanging from a pullup bar) and/or inversion table bench? 

Maybe that would complement the stretching from the ankle weights you wear during sleep?


----------



## dwohh (Feb 5, 2022)

Soalian said:


> OP what do you think about gravity boots (and hanging from a pullup bar) and/or inversion table bench?
> 
> Maybe that would complement the stretching from the ankle weights you wear during sleep?


yes it works but it takes 3-4 years instead of 3-4 months
(although the guy who got 5cm in 3-4 years did a bunch of shit but the main thing was gravity boots)


the amount of force done in 15-60 minutes of inversion is nothing compared to 8 hours


----------



## dwohh (Feb 5, 2022)

thereallegend said:


> Is the effect similar to hanging?


yes sure but only if you mean hanging upside down, and sleeping 8 horus is more powerfull then 15-60 minutes of inversion


----------



## dwohh (Feb 5, 2022)

AdamAdam said:


> All those snake oil bullshit solutions to increase height are a comedy goldmine, thanks god I'm 186 cm


are you talking about the method i desribed as snake oil? i am 190-191cm btw


----------



## Soalian (Feb 5, 2022)

dwohh said:


> yes sure but only if you mean hanging upside down, and sleeping 8 horus is more powerfull then 15-60 minutes of inversion


yeah, but you sleep horizontally, too...


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Feb 5, 2022)

not gonna read
its cope
you can fix pelvic tilt and gain 1-2cm max, that's it


----------



## dwohh (Feb 5, 2022)

OldVirgin said:


> not gonna read
> its cope
> you can fix pelvic tilt and gain 1-2cm max, that's it


2cm? if ur talking about posture correction you can gain 2 inches 

but this isnt even posture correction its creating new cartiliage too many people have gotten results


----------



## Squirtoutmabooty (Feb 5, 2022)

OldVirgin said:


> not gonna read
> its cope
> you can fix pelvic tilt and gain 1-2cm max, that's it


You could gain more than that if you have both upper and lower cross syndromes


----------



## thereallegend (Feb 5, 2022)

dwohh said:


> yes sure but only if you mean hanging upside down, and sleeping 8 horus is more powerfull then 15-60 minutes of inversion


Doing a dead hang from a pull up can give the same effect as an inversion table.

I understand you wouldn't be able to hold it for that.


----------



## Deleted member 15669 (Feb 5, 2022)

will gain 0.5mm and will be painful


----------



## dwohh (Feb 5, 2022)

thereallegend said:


> Doing a dead hang from a pull up can give the same effect as an inversion table.
> 
> I understand you wouldn't be able to hold it for that.


some ppl with problems can gain height from dead hang

but ppl without problems wont gain anyhting sicne they need more force to expand


----------



## Deleted member 16354 (Feb 5, 2022)

Say I bought those anke things you linked from Amazon. How do I create tension? How can you attach those things to create enough force for stretching?

Tbh I have nothing to lose so why not try it out.


----------



## thereallegend (Feb 5, 2022)

dwohh said:


> some ppl with problems can gain height from dead hang
> 
> but ppl without problems wont gain anyhting sicne they need more force to expand


interesting


----------



## dwohh (Feb 5, 2022)

Goku said:


> Say I bought those anke things you linked from Amazon. How do I create tension? How can you attach those things to create enough force for stretching?
> 
> Tbh I have nothing to lose so why not try it out.


franco the guy who gained 5cm put it around a hook, he also put towels around his ankle straps to remove pain from ankles, and he gained 5cm and feelt stretch in the lower back so yeah if you experiment and model around you should be able to get something going












some ppl put it around a chair o infront of their bed


----------



## teenmax (Feb 5, 2022)

dwohh said:


> You pull your ankles/foot with ankle straps in a manor that you feel a stretch on your lower back, you do this while sleeping
> 
> 
> you should exercise and supplement glucosamine/chondrotin sulphate
> ...


I've been trying this, but I can't get it to stay throughout the night, could you post your setup?


----------



## teenmax (Feb 5, 2022)

teenmax said:


> I've been trying this, but I can't get it to stay throughout the night, could you post your setup?





dwohh said:


> franco the guy who gained 5cm put it around a hook, he also put towels around his ankle straps to remove pain from ankles, and he gained 5cm and feelt stretch in the lower back so yeah if you experiment and model around you should be able to get something going
> View attachment 1525102
> View attachment 1525107
> View attachment 1525109
> ...


mainly the shoulder part, could i ft you so you could help me set up my stretcher?


----------



## dwohh (Feb 5, 2022)

teenmax said:


> mainly the shoulder part, could i ft you so you could help me set up my stretcher?


i dont advocate for shoulder part since it isnt nesscary

i have posted pics of one guy who gained 5cm above

i dont have a set up since im 190cm and dont need more height i am just curious


----------



## teenmax (Feb 5, 2022)

dwohh said:


> i dont advocate for shoulder part since it isnt nesscary
> 
> i have posted pics of one guy who gained 5cm above
> 
> i dont have a set up since im 190cm and dont need more height i am just curious


how should I do the underarm support though? Just the foot part will pull me down


----------



## dwohh (Feb 5, 2022)

teenmax said:


> how should I do the underarm support though? Just the foot part will pull me down


what i told you is that people have gotten results without pulling their arms(all people i know that got results) you just gotta know what ur doing when you are using ankle straps to get a stretch on your back while being comfterable


----------



## teenmax (Feb 5, 2022)

dwohh said:


> what i told you is that people have gotten results without pulling their arms(all people i know that got results) you just gotta know what ur doing when you are using ankle straps to get a stretch on your back while being comfterable


I get that, but how should I keep the ankle pieces from just pulling me to the bottom of my bed? What should I use to to anchor my torso so I can stretch?


----------



## zap (Feb 5, 2022)

teenmax said:


> I get that, but how should I keep the ankle pieces from just pulling me to the bottom of my bed? What should I use to to anchor my torso so I can stretch?


If you've ever tried putting the bands on you'll know that doesn't happen. Your weight + coefficient of friction will keep you from sliding. And you can feel a stretch despite not having the top bands.
Though I myself use the top bands so


----------



## dwohh (Feb 5, 2022)

teenmax said:


> I get that, but how should I keep the ankle pieces from just pulling me to the bottom of my bed? What should I use to to anchor my torso so I can stretch?


you are not gonna be pulled of ur bed lmfao look at photos above and figure it out then ask me


----------



## dwohh (Feb 5, 2022)

zap said:


> If you've ever tried putting the bands on you'll know that doesn't happen. Your weight + coefficient of friction will keep you from sliding. And you can feel a stretch despite not having the top bands.
> Though I myself use the top bands so


yea lol dude think he is gonna slide into the floror


----------



## Broski (Feb 5, 2022)

So growth happens due to lengthening of the spine? That's a win for me since I have a short torso. If this is legit I should go from 5'10 to 6'0 worth a shot


----------



## dwohh (Feb 5, 2022)

Broski said:


> So growth happens due to lengthening of the spine? That's a win for me since I have a short torso. If this is legit I should go from 5'10 to 6'0 worth a shot


it increases the discs(not bone)

and yeah go ahead give it a try get the equipment needed and try to replicate the image while ideally exercising and supplemting glucosamine and chondrotin sulphate


----------



## Broski (Feb 5, 2022)

dwohh said:


> it increases the discs(not bone)
> 
> and yeah go ahead give it a try get the equipment needed and try to replicate the image while ideally exercising and supplemting glucosamine and chondrotin sulphate


Wait what's the difference? Do to mean the space between the discs? Is that temporary?


----------



## Broski (Feb 5, 2022)

dwohh said:


> it increases the discs(not bone)
> 
> and yeah go ahead give it a try get the equipment needed and try to replicate the image while ideally exercising and supplemting glucosamine and chondrotin sulphate





https://www.chemistwarehouse.com.au/buy/107579/nature-s-own-glucosamine-sulfate-chondroitin-advanced-joint-health-supplement-180-tablets?gclid=Cj0KCQiA3fiPBhCCARIsAFQ8QzUvKjLU5ha_HD784xDST_muONomdStajBB4Pj1pHDoxEGlqPLEXLJYaAvQ4EALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


Is this ok to take?


----------



## dwohh (Feb 5, 2022)

Broski said:


> Wait what's the difference? Do to mean the space between the discs? Is that temporary?


so far it has not been temporary

exercising and supplementing chondrotin and glucosamine sulphate would make it much more likley to be permannt

in space ppl gain height cus theres no gravityy on their spine, but they lose it when they get back to earth

thats because we need a certain amount of gravity to maintain height gained from stretching, exercise and supplements increase proteoglycans which maintain water


----------



## LetoAtreides (Feb 6, 2022)

How much glucosamine do you take? Is the chondroitin MSM recommended, or the sulfate one? Does it matter which?


----------



## dwohh (Feb 6, 2022)

LetoAtreides said:


> How much glucosamine do you take? Is the chondroitin MSM recommended, or the sulfate one? Does it matter which?


1500mg glucosamine 1200mg chondrotin(very standard doses)

msm can work since it builds cartiliage but glucosamine and chondrtoin have the strongest evidence backing it 


here is a list of sups by prioirty
glucosamine 
chondroitin

type 2 collagen

hyaluronic acid 
geletin 

msm


----------



## Broski (Feb 6, 2022)

dwohh said:


> 1500mg glucosamine 1200mg chondrotin(very standard doses)
> 
> msm can work since it builds cartiliage but glucosamine and chondrtoin have the strongest evidence backing it
> 
> ...


I got this one is this one ok???


https://shop.coles.com.au/a/firle/product/sulfate-w-chondroitin


----------



## FreakkForLife (Feb 7, 2022)

dwohh said:


> that is impressive results, the people i spoke to who done this method gained around 5cm, although they could have gained more they just stopped
> 
> can you give me a tldr? i skimmed through your thread and it seems like it was some sort of stretching thing for the spine
> 
> ...


In short,i did stretching for 20 minutes a day and gained good results in 3-4 months.
I didn't use glucosamine just some multivitamins and multiminerals.
Now going to take aromaisn


dwohh said:


> 1500mg glucosamine 1200mg chondrotin(very standard doses)
> 
> msm can work since it builds cartiliage but glucosamine and chondrtoin have the strongest evidence backing it
> 
> ...


Bro Can we skip on glucosamine?
It has been shown to reduce cartilage hypertrophy
Please read this and consider.








GLUCOSAMINE STUNTS GROWTH? OPENPLATECEL HEIGHTMAXXERS GTFIH


GLUCOSAMINE INHIBITS IGF-1?! "An overnight exposure to glucosamine markedly attenuated the effects of insulin and IGF-I in stimulating glycogen synthesis. ... Exposure to glucosamine also resulted in a reduction in the ability of IGF-I or insulin to stimulate phosphorylation of insulin...




looksmax.org




Thnx for the thread,i was doing it myself a few months ago but stopped because I woke up in the middle of the night and felt pain in my back,i should have continued doing it i think.








GLUCOSAMINE STUNTS GROWTH? OPENPLATECEL HEIGHTMAXXERS GTFIH


GLUCOSAMINE INHIBITS IGF-1?! "An overnight exposure to glucosamine markedly attenuated the effects of insulin and IGF-I in stimulating glycogen synthesis. ... Exposure to glucosamine also resulted in a reduction in the ability of IGF-I or insulin to stimulate phosphorylation of insulin...




looksmax.org


----------



## dwohh (Feb 7, 2022)

FreakkForLife said:


> In short,i did stretching for 20 minutes a day and gained good results in 3-4 months.
> I didn't use glucosamine just some multivitamins and multiminerals.
> Now going to take aromaisn
> 
> ...


you hvae to modify your set up to avoid real pain

if you have open growth plates thats another thing, i just assme most have closed ones since they close pretty early


that study sent is a mechanistic study which does not mean much, people have gained with glucosamine faster then people without so the effect if there is small

we know that glucosamine maintains water in spine and provides nutrients


----------



## dwohh (Feb 7, 2022)

btw i think ur results are just from normal growth mostly


----------



## FreakkForLife (Feb 7, 2022)

dwohh said:


> you hvae to modify your set up to avoid real pain
> 
> if you have open growth plates thats another thing, i just assme most have closed ones since they close pretty early
> 
> ...


Ok,what about chondroitin?
Also,spinal growth plates are the last to fuse and they fuse from 21-26 years of age .
What is the age range of your subjects who experienced height increase from this setup?.


----------



## FreakkForLife (Feb 7, 2022)

dwohh said:


> this is prolly the only worthwhile thread ever on this shit rest is injectingp lastic into ur lips to get chad to gfuk u
> View attachment 1523953


Where to buy all this and what's the name of the accessories used?
Please tell Bro.
I want more gains


----------



## cn8cn8 (Feb 7, 2022)

FreakkForLife said:


> Ok,what about chondroitin?
> Also,spinal growth plates are the last to fuse and they fuse from 21-26 years of age .
> What is the age range of your subjects who experienced height increase from this setup?.


I also am curious about the age range of the subjects


----------



## dwohh (Feb 7, 2022)

cn8cn8 said:


> I also am curious about the age range of the subjects





FreakkForLife said:


> Ok,what about chondroitin?
> Also,spinal growth plates are the last to fuse and they fuse from 21-26 years of age .
> What is the age range of your subjects who experienced height increase from this setup?.


pretty much all 20+ of age

there is on average no growth after 18 growing 5cm in a span of 3-4 months randomly after no growth for 3+ years can not be xplained by natural growth

now if you are making a argument that since the lower back bone fuses in early 18-25 and since that, it might assist stretching

and i agree that might be like a thing, but in reality it does not matter since most of ppl who do this are young enough and its still "induciong growth" as opposed to increasing growth as it is with hgh and armotatse inhibitors


----------



## FreakkForLife (Feb 7, 2022)

dwohh said:


> pretty much all 20+ of age
> 
> there is on average no growth after 18 growing 5cm in a span of 3-4 months randomly after no growth for 3+ years can not be xplained by natural growth
> 
> ...


Thnx for the reply ,G.
What do u think is the difference between "inducing growth" and "increasing growth".
Also,one last request bro,can you just name the accesories the Franco guy is using on his legs,i don't know what to buy and his setup looks quite good.
Just tell the name of the things he is using


----------



## dwohh (Feb 7, 2022)

FreakkForLife said:


> Thnx for the reply ,G.
> What do u think is the difference between "inducing growth" and "increasing growth".
> Also,one last request bro,can you just name the accesories the Franco guy is using on his legs,i don't know what to buy and his setup looks quite good.
> Just tell the name of the things he is using


i linked his ankle straps in thread earlier, and i showed images of his set up

try to get a set up like him that is 
a) comfterable(you can coushin your ankles etc to achive this if its bad)
b) stretch on lower back
c) this is kinda point a, but no real bad pain, you should feel a stretching force but not like real pain 


after trying and experimenting then ask me questions, also it may be bad to have a unfirm matress


----------



## FreakkForLife (Feb 7, 2022)

dwohh said:


> i linked his ankle straps in thread earlier, and i showed images of his set up
> 
> try to get a set up like him that is
> a) comfterable(you can coushin your ankles etc to achive this if its bad)
> ...


Thnx bruh.
Also where to get that stretching string/rope from?
Does it have a name?
So what you need is a rope+ankle straps+hook for support,is that all we need?

2.Do u have a discord group for this or sth?
If yes can u share the link??


3.bro,what did you mean by "inducing growth" vs increasing growth".

That's all i wanted to ask,thnx man


----------



## dwohh (Feb 7, 2022)

btw here is all his images


----------



## FreakkForLife (Feb 7, 2022)

FreakkForLife said:


> Thnx bruh.
> Also where to get that stretching string/rope from?
> Does it have a name?
> So what you need is a rope+ankle straps+hook for support,is that all we need?
> ...


@dwohh please tell man.


----------



## dwohh (Feb 7, 2022)

FreakkForLife said:


> Thnx bruh.
> Also where to get that stretching string/rope from?
> Does it have a name?
> So what you need is a rope+ankle straps+hook for support,is that all we need?
> ...


1. im pretty sure that ankle strap has everything, the hook is also ideal, but you can use like a chair i think

2. telegram

3. when someone has open growth plates most times they increase their growth tehy should get, while still growing normally with this method we have gotten people who havent grown for y ears to grow 5cm


----------



## FreakkForLife (Feb 7, 2022)

dwohh said:


> 1. im pretty sure that ankle strap has everything, the hook is also ideal, but you can use like a chair i think
> 
> 2. telegram
> 
> 3. when someone has open growth plates most times they increase their growth tehy should get, while still growing normally with this method we have gotten people who havent grown for y ears to grow 5cm


1.thnx man but when I search on the net for "ankle straps" i only get the straps to ankle no rope,do u have a specific link for this rope/string it looks pretty tight,i got myself elastic for my legs but because of continuous use the elastic band lost its flexibility and tightness.

2.can u share the telegram link here or in PMs 

3.thnx for the info man,I am still growing so maybe the would give me quicker gainz💪🤜


----------



## dwohh (Feb 7, 2022)

FreakkForLife said:


> 1.thnx man but when I search on the net for "ankle straps" i only get the straps to ankle no rope,do u have a specific link for this rope/string it looks pretty tight,i got myself elastic for my legs but because of continuous use the elastic band lost its flexibility and tightness.
> 
> 2.can u share the telegram link here or in PMs
> 
> 3.thnx for the info man,I am still growing so maybe the would give me quicker gainz💪🤜


i do think everything you need is in the ankle strap thing from amazon i linked








finding something like a hook or chair is a separate thing


----------



## dwohh (Feb 7, 2022)

this might also work some have used this


----------



## FreakkForLife (Feb 7, 2022)

dwohh said:


> dwohh said:
> 
> 
> > this might also work some have used this




LInk not loading bud,can u send it in my PMs?


----------



## STEVE GAMING (Feb 8, 2022)

dwohh said:


> this might also work some have used this



Can you also pm me the telegram group?


----------



## dwohh (Feb 9, 2022)

STEVE GAMING said:


> Can you also pm me the telegram group?


the only way i know how to add people is by adding them as contact so send me your number in pm, if you really dont wanna do that i can try to ask some admin for invite link maybe


----------



## Broski (Feb 9, 2022)

Ugh I woke up in the middle of the night and it felt like my circulation was cut off from my feet lol


----------



## dwohh (Feb 10, 2022)

Broski said:


> Ugh I woke up in the middle of the night and it felt like my circulation was cut off from my feet lol


you need to cushin your ankles and stuff with cotton or towel(this is what franco did who gained 5cm)

you shouldnt be expercening pain

the set up should be
a) comfterable
b) feeling stretch on lower back


you should experiment until you can achive this


----------



## Deleted member 3946 (Feb 10, 2022)

Very useful for shortcels like @DivineBeing Maybe after this and 2x LL, spinal fusion, lifts and a big haircut, you can finally look 6'5


----------



## Broski (Feb 10, 2022)

So is glucosamine 1500mg necessary or will the stretching alone be enough? What will maximise height I need at least 2 inchs


dwohh said:


> you need to cushin your ankles and stuff with cotton or towel(this is what franco did who gained 5cm)
> 
> you shouldnt be expercening pain
> 
> ...


----------



## zap (Feb 10, 2022)

Broski said:


> So is glucosamine 1500mg necessary or will the stretching alone be enough? What will maximise height I need at least 2 inchs


I'm making progress without glucosamine. I think it's a cope since when you stop taking it your height goes back to normal. That's what happened to me at least.
So right now I'm just doing stretching at night


----------



## Broski (Feb 10, 2022)

zap said:


> I'm making progress without glucosamine. I think it's a cope since when you stop taking it your height goes back to normal. That's what happened to me at least.
> So right now I'm just doing stretching at night


How much progress have you made and over what timespan? Has it been permanent?


----------



## FreakkForLife (Feb 10, 2022)

Broski said:


> How much progress have you made and over what timespan? Has it been permanent?


I did normal stretching (not this sleeping method) and i grew 2.5 inches in 3.5 months

My guide








Full guide about how i grew 2.5 inches in 3-4 months(Spinecels and torsocels GTFIH)


So,good day,buddy boyos I have made my spinemaxxing-heightmaxxing guide. Sorry for the bad alignment,format and typos. This is the first time i have made something like this,I dont know how people make their guides attractive and clean. Also its very long and big because i have put some extra...




looksmax.org


----------



## dwohh (Feb 10, 2022)

Broski said:


> So is glucosamine 1500mg necessary or will the stretching alone be enough? What will maximise height I need at least 2 inchs


if you cant use glucosamine exercise

you might also wanna stretch before and after bed


----------



## dwohh (Feb 10, 2022)

FreakkForLife said:


> I did normal stretching (not this sleeping method) and i grew 2.5 inches in 3.5 months
> 
> My guide
> 
> ...


i think thats probably due to you being younger with open growth plates most ppl whostretch gain slow results if noen


----------



## ballskin (Feb 11, 2022)

dwohh said:


> franco the guy who gained 5cm put it around a hook, he also put towels around his ankle straps to remove pain from ankles, and he gained 5cm and feelt stretch in the lower back so yeah if you experiment and model around you should be able to get something going
> View attachment 1525102
> View attachment 1525107
> View attachment 1525109
> ...


Amazon links? Is franco on this forum


----------



## FreakkForLife (Feb 11, 2022)

ballskin said:


> Amazon links? Is franco on this forum


Yes he is in telegram and the link is there too. ask dwohh to add you in the group


----------



## dwohh (Feb 11, 2022)

ballskin said:


> Amazon links? Is franco on this forum


in the thread


----------



## zap (Feb 11, 2022)

Can I get added to the telegram group?


----------



## dwohh (Feb 11, 2022)

zap said:


> Can I get added to the telegram group?


theres no invite link so everyone has to send me their number(pm) so ican add them as a contact on the telegram


----------



## Deleted member 17344 (Feb 11, 2022)

Can you gain more than 2 inches if you’re under 20?


----------



## Nation (Feb 11, 2022)

W


FreakkForLife said:


> In short,i did stretching for 20 minutes a day and gained good results in 3-4 months.
> I didn't use glucosamine just some multivitamins and multiminerals.
> Now going to take aromaisn
> 
> ...


What stretching have you done?


----------



## dwohh (Feb 11, 2022)

CurrycelManlet said:


> Can you gain more than 2 inches if you’re under 20?


i dont even know if it matters if you are young or not, as long as you are not old enough to have degenerative disc disease

and yes i am very sure you can gain more then 2 inches, since the people who gained 2 inches pretty much only was able to target the lower back and have not done the method long enough to say they have gotten max results

if we targeted the mid and upper back and the lower back all for longer periods of time then 2inches is probably plausible


----------



## Deleted member 15065 (Feb 22, 2022)

Glucosamine made me a quarter inch taller, I stopped taking it now and I'm a quarter inch shorter lol


----------



## dwohh (Feb 23, 2022)

Buddhamaxxing69420 said:


> Glucosamine made me a quarter inch taller, I stopped taking it now and I'm a quarter inch shorter lol


you maintained your morning height

we are trying to maintrain our "stretch height" and in combination with chondrotin this is stronger



what we are doing can actually allow for permamnt new growth(5cm)


----------



## David Rothschild (Feb 24, 2022)

Gentile iq never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## FreakkForLife (Feb 24, 2022)

Nation said:


> W
> 
> What stretching have you done?


See this Thread.
I will make a short version soon.
Just read all under the method heading and see the tips and warnings section









Full guide about how i grew 2.5 inches in 3-4 months(Spinecels and torsocels GTFIH)


So,good day,buddy boyos I have made my spinemaxxing-heightmaxxing guide. Sorry for the bad alignment,format and typos. This is the first time i have made something like this,I dont know how people make their guides attractive and clean. Also its very long and big because i have put some extra...




looksmax.org


----------



## JizzFarmer (Mar 6, 2022)

dwohh said:


> You pull your ankles/foot with ankle straps in a manor that you feel a stretch on your lower back, you do this while sleeping
> 
> 
> you should exercise and supplement glucosamine/chondrotin sulphate
> ...


can you send the amazon link?


----------



## wollet2 (Mar 10, 2022)

*there is a lot more to this(like mistakes etc)*


----------



## dwohh (Mar 10, 2022)

wollet2 said:


> *there is a lot more to this(like mistakes etc)*


autistic kid writing this


----------



## Deleted member 15065 (Mar 19, 2022)

Aye I've been trying this out at 30 min intervals. I hope I'm right and I don't jinx it but 5 hours later out of bed I'm a quarter inch taller half inch taller if I take glucosamine


----------



## Deleted member 15065 (Mar 19, 2022)

Morning height seems to increase by a quarter inch too


----------



## closedplatecel (Mar 30, 2022)

dwohh said:


> You pull your ankles/foot with ankle straps in a manor that you feel a stretch on your lower back, you do this while sleeping
> 
> 
> you should exercise and supplement glucosamine/chondrotin sulphate
> ...



Excellent thread. I agree with you. 

Where can I discuss and contribute to this possible method?


----------



## galego123 (Mar 30, 2022)

closedplatecel said:


> Excellent thread. I agree with you.
> 
> Where can I discuss and contribute to this possible method?


ask @FreakkForLife 
he will add you to telegram group


----------



## closedplatecel (Mar 30, 2022)

@FreakkForLife peace my friend, I do not want to cause bother but please send PM as I do not have enough posting privileges yet.


----------



## FreakkForLife (Mar 30, 2022)

closedplatecel said:


> @FreakkForLife peace my friend, I do not want to cause bother but please send PM as I do not have enough posting privileges yet.


No problem my brother


----------



## unregistered_lurker (Apr 5, 2022)

dwohh said:


> this is prolly the only worthwhile thread ever on this shit rest is injectingp lastic into ur lips to get chad to gfuk u
> View attachment 1523953


Aye bro i just copped the ankle straps but i dont know where to buy the elastic bands of that kind anywhere that just attach to them so easily. 
Please help and thank you so much for everything


----------



## dwohh (Apr 5, 2022)

unregistered_lurker said:


> Aye bro i just copped the ankle straps but i dont know where to buy the elastic bands of that kind anywhere that just attach to them so easily.
> Please help and thank you so much for everything


pelvic traction is used now


----------



## Deleted member 14077 (Apr 5, 2022)

dwohh said:


> yes
> 
> no but i talked to many who have
> 
> ...


I raped many black guys 

100cm increase 50 voodo man

500cm homosexual

Gay warthunder man 8000 

Nice commercial


----------



## unregistered_lurker (Apr 6, 2022)

there is no way i can afford that plus i already have the ankle straps so just let me know where to get that elastic attachment band


dwohh said:


> pelvic traction is used now


----------



## dwohh (Apr 6, 2022)

unregistered_lurker said:


> there is no way i can afford that plus i already have the ankle straps so just let me know where to get that elastic attachment band


costs under 100 dollars


----------



## Broski (Apr 12, 2022)

So stretching plus glucosamine + chondroitin should allow us to maintain stretched height, which will be how many inches more than morning height?


----------



## poopmaster22 (Apr 12, 2022)

This work and what to do I don’t want to read


----------



## Broski (Apr 12, 2022)

So take glucosamine at night and wear ankle straps at night?


----------



## FreakkForLife (Apr 12, 2022)

poopmaster22 said:


> This work and what to do I don’t want to read


Lol,just read it


----------



## PURE ARYAN GENETICS (Apr 12, 2022)

Broski said:


> So take glucosamine at night and wear ankle straps at night?


no, ankle straps on their own don't do anything 💀


----------



## poopmaster22 (Apr 12, 2022)

FreakkForLife said:


> Lol,just read it


Nope. I’m an autist so it isn’t fun


----------



## Broski (Apr 12, 2022)

PURE ARYAN GENETICS said:


> no, ankle straps on their own don't do anything 💀


I mean the thing where there's tension while you sleep pulling from your ankles


----------



## dwohh (Apr 12, 2022)

telegram


----------



## dwohh (Apr 13, 2022)

a guy got 1.5cm in 1.5 months


----------



## BigBundaSlapper (Jul 11, 2022)

It's been 3 months since this thread, is anyone who's tried it able to confirm if it's legit or cope?


----------



## nobodyspecial369 (Jul 11, 2022)

BigBundaSlapper said:


> It's been 3 months since this thread, is anyone who's tried it able to confirm if it's legit or cope?


i tried for like 3 months nothing happened tbh, it’s also uncomfortable to wear. i’m not sure if people who apparently got results are legit… too bad bc the theory behind this method seems to make sense maybe i should have stuck w it


----------



## PURE ARYAN GENETICS (Jul 11, 2022)

nobodyspecial369 said:


> i tried for like 3 months nothing happened tbh, it’s also uncomfortable to wear. i’m not sure if people who apparently got results are legit… too bad bc the theory behind this method seems to make sense maybe i should have stuck w it


did you take any supps? what weight did you use?


----------



## BigBundaSlapper (Jul 12, 2022)

nobodyspecial369 said:


> i tried for like 3 months nothing happened tbh, it’s also uncomfortable to wear. i’m not sure if people who apparently got results are legit… too bad bc the theory behind this method seems to make sense maybe i should have stuck w it


I tried it last night, this shit is so uncomfortable it took hours to fall asleep. Did you wear it for the whole duration of your sleep? And did you sup with glucosamine. The Russian guy literally had hundreds of testimonies, imagine if he faked them all jfl.


----------



## nobodyspecial369 (Jul 12, 2022)

PURE ARYAN GENETICS said:


> did you take any supps? what weight did you use?


i was taking supplements and i didn’t use weight. i only used the resistance from the rubber band. maybe with weight it works better but as @BigBundaSlapper said, the biggest problem is the uncomfortability



BigBundaSlapper said:


> I tried it last night, this shit is so uncomfortable it took hours to fall asleep. Did you wear it for the whole duration of your sleep? And did you sup with glucosamine. The Russian guy literally had hundreds of testimonies, imagine if he faked them all jfl.


Yes i did and it was very difficult to sleep as well. that’s why i stopped after 3 months. You are also forced to sleep on back entire time and usually i like to sleep on side some of the time

i did supp with glucosamine semi regularly. Also i read something that glucosamine reduced igf1 levels, but ya im familiar with what it does, supposed to help w joints and create cartilage in btwn… idk didn’t do much for me

Lastly it’s easy to fake results. Do you know common and easy it is to alter the before after pics to make the person seem taller? 

As for the screenshots of the convos, they are probably making so much money that they have time to sit back and fake em all…

not saying they are… i need to check the telegram cuz it’s been awhile and see if more people got legit results

Anyways my final conclusion is that this method is not worth it due to sleep difficulty and pain of rubber/elastic band against angles

However the OP posted a more recent updated method that i plan to try and it seems more promising and also more comfortable (pelvic traction device) to stretch spine, apparently doesn’t lengthen bone only cartilage. it seems promising, some guys apparently got a couple inches at 25, so i’m told by @FreakkForLife, who i’m grateful for sharing that


----------



## BigBundaSlapper (Jul 12, 2022)

nobodyspecial369 said:


> i was taking supplements and i didn’t use weight. i only used the resistance from the rubber band. maybe with weight it works better but as @BigBundaSlapper said, the biggest problem is the uncomfortability
> 
> 
> Yes i did and it was very difficult to sleep as well. that’s why i stopped after 3 months. You are also forced to sleep on back entire time and usually i like to sleep on side some of the time
> ...


This one?








Updated height gaining method


Yes people have gained from this in height it 100% works, The method bellow is better then pulling on ankles because reduced pain and more direct. Sleep in a device like this one to stretch the lower back for 8 hours. https://www.dynamictechnomedicals.com/p ... ction-kit/ bottom one is...




looksmax.org


----------



## FreakkForLife (Jul 25, 2022)

Broski said:


> Ugh I woke up in the middle of the night and it felt like my circulation was cut off from my feet lol


Bump @Broski how's it goin ? Are u doing the telegram method?


----------



## FreakkForLife (Jul 25, 2022)

BigBundaSlapper said:


> This one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@nobodyspecial369 they updated thier method if u look into their group.


----------



## Broski (Jul 25, 2022)

FreakkForLife said:


> Bump @Broski how's it goin ? Are u doing the telegram method?


Gave up it was too painful and I wasn't getting any sleep. Has anyone else had any success/any new methods been developed yet?


----------



## FreakkForLife (Jul 25, 2022)

Broski said:


> Gave up it was too painful and I wasn't getting any sleep. Has anyone else had any success/any new methods been developed yet?


Did u do the pelvic traction method? Or ankle Straps?


----------



## Broski (Jul 25, 2022)

FreakkForLife said:


> Did u do the pelvic traction method? Or ankle Straps?


Both, both were uncomfortable and I struggled to sleep with it on


----------



## HappyJanitor (Sep 20, 2022)

This shit seems legit buddy boyos!


----------



## Heightseeker2022 (Sep 20, 2022)

HappyJanitor said:


> This shit seems legit buddy boyos!


How do you know


----------



## NECK&VOICE (Sep 20, 2022)

dwohh said:


> You pull your ankles/foot with ankle straps in a manor


But I don't live in a manor.


----------



## NECK&VOICE (Sep 20, 2022)

dwohh said:


> this is prolly the only worthwhile thread ever on this shit rest is injectingp lastic into ur lips to get chad to gfuk u
> View attachment 1523953


Imagine that shit snapping and going directly for your balls while you are softly asleep.


----------



## roping3264 (Sep 20, 2022)

probably cope but ill try and should i take glucosamine at 17?


----------



## Hiraeth (Sep 20, 2022)

dwohh said:


> You pull your ankles/foot with ankle straps in a manor that you feel a stretch on your lower back, you do this while sleeping
> 
> 
> you should exercise and supplement glucosamine/chondrotin sulphate
> ...


Does this work at any age?


----------



## feelgood (Nov 9, 2022)

Hiraeth said:


> Does this work at any age?


Supposedly since it isn’t actual bone growth, you’re just attempting to maintain morning height while trying to grow the cartilage in-between your vertebrae


----------



## Hiraeth (Nov 9, 2022)

feelgood said:


> Supposedly since it isn’t actual bone growth, you’re just attempting to maintain morning height while trying to grow the cartilage in-between your vertebrae


have u done it yourself?


----------



## feelgood (Nov 10, 2022)

Hiraeth said:


> have u done it yourself?


I’m going to try it, I’m measured 183 cm at night, so my morning height should be a few centimetres taller.
I already do dead hangs for gym, I’m going to buy the supplement and get the ankle strap + do the stretches. Hopefully fixed posture, maintained morning height and cartilage growth between vertebrae brings me close to 6’2.

If I get any height gains I’ll make a post about it and tag you


----------



## Hiraeth (Nov 10, 2022)

feelgood said:


> I’m going to try it, I’m measured 183 cm at night, so my morning height should be a few centimetres taller.
> I already do dead hangs for gym, I’m going to buy the supplement and get the ankle strap + do the stretches. Hopefully fixed posture, maintained morning height and cartilage growth between vertebrae brings me close to 6’2.
> 
> If I get any height gains I’ll make a post about it and tag you


Alright cool thanks, "close to 6,2" you lucky boy you. Mirin your height. Good luck brother


----------



## RapGod (Nov 29, 2022)

Never heard it actually builds cartilage, will look into that. Thought it just helps the intravertebral discs retain fluid.

Did not miss the farts and perhaps brain fog and allergies it was giving me. Maybe I'm allergic to shellfish slightly.


----------

